# Channel Logos Missing?



## tbollhofer2 (Jun 2, 2010)

I've had my 922 approx. 24 hours now however the channel logos are missing? Any ideas? Thanks -


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Are you missing any other GUI icons/logos besides the EPG channel logos?

Are you connected to an internet connection?


----------



## tbollhofer2 (Jun 2, 2010)

:hurah:

thanks - apparently I just needed to be more patient. I made sure the reciever was in standby mode last night....after checking this morning all of the channel logos appeared in the guide...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Good to hear... and welcome to DBSTalk!


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

Yep, I was going to say, you have to put the box in standby for a few hours for many issues to resolve; logos, sling firmware, all kinds of stuff...

They should be way more clear about this when they install them!


----------

